
Search Engines to Remove Ads on Sex Determination in India: Supreme Court - davidcoarter
http://flymediatech.in/supreme-court-s-judgement-search-engines-remove-information-about-sex-determination/
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Better source: [http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/sc-directs-
centre-t...](http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/sc-directs-centre-to-
block-words-that-facilitating-sex-determination-online/story-
AhYzubllR2uW6jeQJs3y8H.html)

